# Text u. Bild Vorschau und Drucken



## kurland (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe im Thread http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials208505.html erfahren, wie man ein Frame welches sich auf der Form1 befindet ausdrucken kann. Die Qualität ist reichlich schwach, da es ein Bild bzw. Screenshot ist.
Ich suche daher nach einer anderen Möglichkeit, einen sichtbaren Text auf der Form1 inklusive Bild auf den Drucker zu jagen. Konkret zeige ich dem Benutzer eine dynamisch erstelle Etiketten auf Grund seiner Eingabe als Vorschau an und diese kann genau so ausgedruckt werden (ohne Barcode!).
Bin absolut frei, so könnte dies auch ein OLE-Objekt sein, aber ich weiss nicht wie..

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss Kurland


----------



## Shakie (15. Juni 2005)

Bilder und Text kannst du auch manuell an den Drucker senden:
Text an Drucker:
	
	
	



```
Printer.Print "Text"
```
Bild an Drucker:
	
	
	



```
Printer.PaintPicture DeinBild
```
Mit Printer.CurrentX und Printer.CurrentY kannst du jeweils die linke obere Ecke definieren, bei der angefangen werden soll zu drucken.
Also Beispielsweise
	
	
	



```
Printer.CurrentX = 123
Printer.CurrentY = 456
```
Und mit "Printer.EndDoc" dem Drucker sagen, dass jetzt alles ausgedruckt werden soll.
Über "Printer.PrintQuality" kannst du übrigens die Druckqualität festlegen.


----------

